# [SPRT] Our LAST EPISODE EVER!



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The *Self-Publishing Roundtable (SPRT)* is a weekly podcast run by indie writers for indie writers. We're also running monthly multi-author cross promos (see this thread for that info).

Self Publishing Roundtable (SPRT) will be recording an interview with NYT and USA Today best-selling author Mina Carter.

This interview is intended for other self-published writers as opposed to readers--although it's fine if you are both!

We are accepting questions before the interview is recorded and will ask as many as we can during the interview.

For more information about the interview, when/where it will be broadcast and where to post your questions, please click HERE.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

If you don't want to sign up to the SPRT comments then feel free to leave any questions for Mina here.  I'll be checking in regularly before the interview is recorded.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi! How exciting. I'm on Mina's mailing list and I get a LOT of emails. My question would be regarding that - Could Mina chat a little bit about how often she hits her list for each book? I notice that roughly each one gets 2 - 3 emails, does she get a lot of success by sending out the same book but with a different email blast title? Do secondary emails on the same book still get a good click rate? And how does she decide to vary it each time (because they do manage never to look the same as the first email). That would be so helpful! Thanks


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

+1 for Evenstar's questions.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Hi! How exciting. I'm on Mina's mailing list and I get a LOT of emails. My question would be regarding that - Could Mina chat a little bit about how often she hits her list for each book? I notice that roughly each one gets 2 - 3 emails, does she get a lot of success by sending out the same book but with a different email blast title? Do secondary emails on the same book still get a good click rate? And how does she decide to vary it each time (because they do manage never to look the same as the first email). That would be so helpful! Thanks


Added to the list. My only fear is that we'll get so many questions that we won't be able to ask them all, but I think this one is important so I'll try very hard to get it included


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice thanks!  My question is at what point did she start to see her big breakthrough and what did she think contributed to it the most.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Two hours left to get in any questions for Mina Carter


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you for your questions.  The podcast with Mina has been recorded and I'll link it here when it is live on Thursday evening.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

​


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Interview is now available!!!!!!!!11!!!1!!!!!!!!!!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-119/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Comment from a listener about the interview with NYT and USA Today Best-Selling author Mina Carter:



> I could listen to this over and over again. #1, those accents are beautiful. #2, Chrishaun rocks! (*sends a virtual high-five*). #3, Mina Carter is such an inspiration. Great show!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Latest SPRT Blog Post*

Authors: how to make your stuff on the internet more secure -- aka Don't get hacked.

We all know someone who has had their email or Facebook account compromised. And we all think it'll never happen to us, but the reality is that it could. Let's face it, hackers gonna hack. Someone is gonna get bored and come after you. It might not be today but it could be tomorrow and the odds get worse the more well known / popular / successful an author you become... http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/avoid-the-hack/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Today's Podcast Episode*

The very definition of a Virtual Author's Assistant

"What's a virtual assistant?" I hear you ask. Well that's what we're going to find out this Thursday at the usual time. Join us as we interview Meredith, who is more specifically a virtual author's assistant. We'll be asking her to remove the mystery that shrouds these enigmatic service providers-because they provide many services to authors/writers-and how you can find one... http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-123/

Join us at our usual time of Thursday @ 7pm PST/10pm EST


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Today's Podcast Episode*

Goals for 2016

Happy holidays everyone! We recorded this episode before Christmas so we could hang with family and friends for the holiday. All of us were happy to share our writing and publishing goals for 2016... http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt124/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*This Week's Podcast*

Editor and author Jason Whited joined us to discuss editing for indie author. Former SPRT host David W. Wright also popped in as a special guest co-host and added extra insight into Jason's process and also asked some interesting questions.

Topics discussed included:

what to look for when selecting an editor
differences between editing non fiction and fiction
beta readers
pantsing vs outlining
writer's block
what trends Jason has spotted in self-publishing
plus much more...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-126-editing-with-jason-whited/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Weekly Round up of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 17 January 2016

Changes are happening daily around the globe and in Indie Publishing, so you shouldn't be surprised to see change happening here with the Self-Publishing Roundtable. The first change of note is that we are adding a second weekly podcast into the line up. We've decided to go back to our roots and have brought back the Roundtable aspect. Each Sunday (American time) we'll invite a guest or two to join us and discuss the latest news and views from the self-publishing and indie industry and this will officially published on Monday (American time).

This week's topics include:

Scriptwriting apps
Author's stealing from other authors AKA Don't steal from David Gaughran
December's KENPC
New Tech: Kindle-style braille ereader for the blind

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-round-up-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-17-january-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Going full-time and writing to market with Chris Fox*

Fiction and non fiction author Chris Fox returned to talk to us about giving up his six figure evil day job for the unknown as a full-time author. We asked him what plans he has to keep himself from procrastinating his day away (like Erica), how he intends to meet his publishing schedule and releasing 12 books this year!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-128-going-full-time-and-writing-to-market-with-chris-fox/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weekly Round up of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 31 January 2016*

Welcome to the Roundtable Roundup, our third weekly podcast where we go back to our roots and have brought back the Roundtable aspect. Each Sunday (American time) we'll invite a guest or two to join us live to discuss the latest news and views from the self-publishing and indie industry.

Topics include:

Kobo partners with ListenUp to give authors a discount on audiobook production
According to German Court: sharing your Amazon purchases online is spamming
A call to bust Amazon 'monopoly'
Plagiarism: K-Reports is using Book Report's source code

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-round-up-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-31-january-2016


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Abundant Writing with Honoree Corder*

This week we were joined by Honoree Corder. She specializes in changing the mindset of the struggling artist. Her daily practices and routines put writers on the right track to produce on a continuous basis. Her book Prosperity for Writers and the companion Prosperity for Writers Productivity Journal will push you towards abundance for your writing career.

_Informative, interesting and very funny..._

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-129-abundant-writing-with-honoree-corder/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weekly Round up of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 7 February 2016*

Patrick Stemp from the To Be Read podcast and Chrishaun Keller joined Erica for this week's Roundtable Round Up. They discussed the below news items:

Amazon announces KENPC 2.0
New York Times Best-Seller List ignores authors 20k+ book sales
Young Adult finally recognised
Google's new "Digital Book" may be digital, but is it a book?
Steam has an interactive story called Emily is Away

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-round-up-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-7-february-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*The Authors of the Podcast-alypse with Hank Garner, Stephen Campbell and Patrick Stemp*


Hank Garner of Author Stories Podcast and he interviews lots of the big name authors, including: Patrick Rothfuss, Diana, Gabaldon and Jim Butcher.
Stephen Campbell of The Author Biz (the business side of being an author), CrimeFiction.FM (interviews authors about their crime fiction) and also a co-host on The Taylor Stevens Show.
Patrick Stemp is one of the hosts for the To Be Read Podcast, where books and reading are discussed with friends each week.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-130-the-authors-of-the-podcast-alypse-with-hank-garner-stephen-campbell-and-patrick-stemp/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Deciding to Succeed with USA Bestselling Author C. Gockel*

This week we were lucky to be joined by speculative fiction author Carolynn Gockel, author of the _I Bring The Fire series_ and _The Archangel Project_ series. When Carolynn decided (that's right, decided!) to hit the Best Seller's List, she left nothing to chance, doing the research and applying the techniques needed to reach her goal. We discussed what all went into her plan of cracking the elusive Best Seller List, and all the nitty gritty that went with it.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-131-deciding-to-succeed-w-usa-bestselling-author-c-gockel/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weekly Round up of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 21 February 2016*

Chris Fox joined Erica Conroy, Chrishaun Keller and Robert Chazz Chute to discuss the below topics:

Scribd is limiting it's unlimited subscription
Science Fiction authors banding together to help you discover sci-fi!
Amazon is not hiding reviews so stop freaking out!
Reedsy launches its new Book Editor
Literary fiction mourns the loss of two epic authors

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-round-up-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-21-february-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Comic: the joys of reading reviews...*

This is advice that all authors receive at one point or another and that is: to never read the reviews.
Sometimes we do. We can't help it. We authors are a curious lot. I'm sure we've all sneaked a peak and found something that irked our authorly minds. So I'm sure you can totally relate to the stick figure comic about being an author linked below...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/comic-the-joys-of-reading-reviews/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Report on Romance Author Hawaii Conference Retreat with author Trish McCallan*

Romance author and former SPRT host Trish McCallen returned to the show! Trish reported on the happenings, juicy details and innovations she learned while at the Romance Author Hawaii Conference Retreat held earlier this month. And remember romance authors are usually at the forefront of change in the publishing industry so this was quite interesting! We also learned what Trish has been up to since leaving SPRT as well as her future plans.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-132-report-on-romance-author-hawaii-conference-retreat-with-author-trish-mccallan/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Blog: Writing Journey Wednesday with Wade - February*

I feel so far behind. My brain says why bother? I open the computer and stare. I tell myself a million times a day, "you should be writing." I pace around my dining room table with my Mac mocking me. I lie awake at night thinking about story ideas. Yet, I don't write.

There are huge numbers of indie writers out there that have multiple books under their belt. Some are making great money, some are not, but all of them have written more than me. And I feel inferior. The angrier I get about this fact, the less I feel like writing. My gut tells me there isn't enough time to get anything completed. I end up feeling frustrated about my lack of progress. I don't write. It is a vicious circle...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/writing-journey-wednesday-with-wade-2/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*A successful Kindle Scout campaign and what happens next with Donna White Glaser*

Heard of Kindle Scout? It's some mystical American Idol-type way of getting your ebook published by Kindle Press. Many people are vying for votes and have been since it was set up earlier last year. One author who braved the Kindle Idol judges and came out the other side with a contract and her book in eprint is Donna White Glaser. She joined us to discuss what exactly Kindle Scout is, what Kindle Press has done for her and her ebook and what she plans to do next.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-133-a-successful-kindle-scout-campaign-and-what-happens-next-with-donna-white-glaser/


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Megan B said:


> Just wanted to say I really enjoyed listening to Donna's experience!


Thank you, Megan!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Me too. I thought it was nuanced and humorous and kind of intimate. Um, Donna,what was up with the door opening and closing, though? It was a bit ghostly


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Gabriella West said:


> Me too. I thought it was nuanced and humorous and kind of intimate. Um, Donna,what was up with the door opening and closing, though? It was a bit ghostly


More like pre-ghostly. I waited til after the podcast to kill my husband who kept creeping in and out of camera range because he "didn't think anyone would notice." Tell no one.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL, OK. He managed not to stick his head in! That was something.

The unscripted bit with the cat was very nice too...


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh cool, I was just exploring KS as a way to launch a new series. Timely and informative, thank you!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

That was well worth listening to. Great podcast, Donna.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Megan B said:


> LOL. Good thing you're a mystery writer. You know how to hide a body.
> 
> It really was. And balanced, too. It made me realize that I am too much of a control freak to enjoy the experience myself (this surprises no one) but it could work very well for other authors. And the reversion clauses! Kudos to KP. Seriously.


And because of research for A Scrying Shame I know how to clean up after one too.  I'm glad you're able to know yourself re: the issue of control. Like any big decisiopn, it's important to look at it from both what you might be giving up and what you might be getting. Glad I could help.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Gabriella West said:


> LOL, OK. He managed not to stick his head in! That was something.
> 
> The unscripted bit with the cat was very nice too...


That cat, I swear. I follow him around the house, begging to hold him and only get disdain. But let me sit down to work and I have to put up with his hairy body all up in my face and crawling on my keyboard. He's a such a narcissist.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Heynonny and Steve, thank you so much! Glad you found it helpful! Steve, aren't you running a campaign now?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks again to Donna for being on the podcast. You answered all of our questions and provided a heap of helpful info for anyone pondering Kindle Scout


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Weekly Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 6 March 2016

Erica was joined today by Chrishaun Keller and special guest Zoe York to discuss the below topics:

All things Nook / Barnes & Noble
Yet another potential scam targeting indie authors
Amazon including ebooks in Giveaways now

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-6-march-2016/

PS: Zoe York is a violent woman


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Earn a living with a long term plan + running multi-author cross promos with Patty Jansen*

In a perfect world every author would have at least one best-seller. This week we talked with Patty Jansen, a sci fi and fantasy author who knows this isn't a perfect world and has planned accordingly. We discussed the three year long-term plan she has put in place in order to earn a decent living off her writing. As well as that we also found out about one of the weapons Patty has in her marketing arsenal--multi-author cross promos--and how to use them.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-134-earn-a-living-with-a-long-term-plan-running-multi-author-cross-promos-with-patty-jansen/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weekly Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 13 March 2016*

Chrishaun Keller played host today because Blab hated Erica for some strange reason! She was joined by Cate Morgan and D. R. Yurkas to discuss the below topics:

Amazon aims for scammers but smacks innocent authors too!
Apple is denied!
Gdocs / Drive has a neat new trick!
Something interesting about Kobo's reader audience

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-13-march-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Comic: the highs and lows of your author sales dashboard&#8230;*

Whenever you look at your sales you often wonder what you're going to get. It's a mixed bag of squee and WTF? Will you have oodles of sales and page reads or will there be no change or something worse. This comic illustrates what goes through our minds when that something worse appears...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/comic-the-highs-and-lows-of-your-author-sales-dashboard/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Multi-author book bundles with Ruby Madden*

Ruby Madden is an erotica author who is branching out into the Science Fiction Romance genre. To help her kickstart it she's putting together a multi-author bundle with other Science Fiction Romance authors. A bundle that will pay all of the authors involved a royalty share. She's done this before with a Paranormal Romance bundle (under her Emerald Wright name) that is doing very well on Amazon.

This week's show was very informative and will help anyone who is interested in either being a participant in a book bundle or as an organiser of one. We discussed the process and logistics of organising and running a multi-author bundle, the pros and cons of it all as well as what on earth possessed Ruby to do such a thing.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-135-multi-author-book-bundles-with-ruby-madden/


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

batmansero said:


> *Multi-author book bundles with Ruby Madden*
> 
> Ruby Madden is an erotica author who is branching out into the Science Fiction Romance genre. To help her kickstart it she's putting together a multi-author bundle with other Science Fiction Romance authors. A bundle that will pay all of the authors involved a royalty share. She's done this before with a Paranormal Romance bundle (under her Emerald Wright name) that is doing very well on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Thank you again for having me! I really enjoyed it. Hope the info proves useful. Cheers!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

RubyMadden said:


> Thank you again for having me! I really enjoyed it. Hope the info proves useful. Cheers!


Thanks for being on the podcast. I'm sure there will be a lot of people who will find what you had to say very useful.


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

batmansero said:


> *Multi-author book bundles with Ruby Madden*
> 
> Ruby Madden is an erotica author who is branching out into the Science Fiction Romance genre. To help her kickstart it she's putting together a multi-author bundle with other Science Fiction Romance authors. A bundle that will pay all of the authors involved a royalty share. She's done this before with a Paranormal Romance bundle (under her Emerald Wright name) that is doing very well on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Great episode.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weekly Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 20 March 2016*

Romance author Trish McCallan joined Erica and Robert Chute Chazz to discuss the below topics:

Revisiting Kindle Reselling Ebooks
Audible hopes to go viral
B&N makes an attempt...
CNET is publishing short fiction
Dollar Photo to close

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-20-march-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Downsizing your life to write and travel and providing writer services with Kevin Tumlinson*

Kevin Tumlinson is at a point in his life where he doesn't need a house. Instead, he and his wife are downsizing everything to live the life of gypsies-travelling around in an RV while Kevin writes his books. Not only is Kevin a self-publisher and a podcaster, he's also the founder of a company that provides author services. Happy Pants Books, which provides authors with: copywriting and design services, web development, ghostwriting, translation, transcription, and marketing strategy!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-136-downsizing-your-life-to-write-and-travel-and-providing-writer-services-with-kevin-tumlinson/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Pulp Speed: How to write it, maintain it and achieve warp 10 with Jim Johnson and Ivy Sinclair*

Pulp Speed isn't a new concept but the name might well be. It was coined by Dean Wesley Smith and essentially means: sitting down and writing lots of words and stories. Also known as putting your arse in the chair and writing. Dean went a little bit further with his definition and created pulp speeds - similar to Star Trek's warp speeds - so people can say they're at pulp speed one or whatever.

This is a popular yet controversial topic but considering all of the hype around 21 day / monthly challenges (Chris Fox, etc) that are currently circulating we thought we should dedicate a podcast episode to it. So we invited two authors: Jim Johnson who runs a Google+ Group called Pulp Speeders and is currently completing a 3 Novels in 3 Months Challenge; and Ivy Sinclair who wrote: How I wrote 28,000 words in two days. Two authors who are definitely writing at pulp speeds and we asked them what pulp speed is, how to achieved it and how to get to the next speed...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-137-pulp-speed-how-to-write-it-maintain-it-and-achieve-warp-10-with-jim-johnson-and-ivy-sinclair/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weekly Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 3 April 2016*

Science Fiction author Jamie Dodge joined Erica to discuss the below topics:

Author should tear this plagiarist to shreds
When original content creators feel sorry for the plagiarist
James Patterson presents...
Today an AI writes a novel, tomorrow... the world!
22% of eBooks sold in UK are self-pubbed... or are they?
Colour me crazy!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-3-april-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Reviving a book series after ten years with Libby Hellmann*

Some of us take awhile to write the next book in the series but for crime novelist Libby Hellmann it was ten year between book four and five in her _Ellie Foreman Mystery_ series. It's not as simple as just writing the next book in the series, there are lots of things Libby needed to consider from if she should to how to bring Ellie to present day.

Libby joined us this week to talk about both the benefits and the challenges of reviving a series after a ten year hiatus and what impact would that time have on the character.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-138-reviving-a-series-after-ten-years-with-libby-hellmann/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weekly Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 10 April 2016*

Author Jim Johnson joined Chrishuan Keller, X and Erica to discuss the below topics:
- Oh B&N you've done it again...
- New paying platform for internet content publishers
- Is the Facebook ads 20% text rule on the way out?
- Audible is branching out with podcasts and news
- Value Added Tax (VAT) on eBooks in Europe may be changing!
- Taming the Amazon sales algorithm

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-10-april-2016/


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

That was a fun blab session. Thanks for having me along!


----------



## Donald E. Graham Jr. (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Jim Johnson said:


> That was a fun blab session. Thanks for having me along!


Thanks for being on the show. We enjoyed having you on


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Comic: the pitfalls of having a shiny new beta reader...*

A lot of us use beta readers to help us make sure we've hit all the right tropes. Find any slow, confusing or clunky bits and for general constructive feedback. They're a failsafe, a link between author and reader to ensure what we've written will be well received by the reader. But on some rare occasions you might find your beta reader isn't as shiny as you thought...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/comic-the-pitfalls-of-having-a-shiny-new-beta-reader/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weekly Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 17 April 2016*

Author Michael Anderle joined Chrishuan Keller Hanna to discuss the below topics:
- Gaming the ebook?!
- Follow up on one the Amazon plagiarism story from last week
- New KOBO Author Services

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-17-april-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The Self-Publishing Roundtable will be interviewing NYT Bestselling author Selena Kitt tonight at 7pm PST / 10pm EST.

You can watch/listen to it live on our site and join in on the real time comments and even ask questions!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-140-erotica-erotic-romance-and-sexy-business-with-selena-kitt/


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Should be fun!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Erotica, erotic romance fiction and sexy business with Selena Kitt*

We thought we'd add a little spice to the podcast this week by inviting bestselling and award-winning author of erotica and erotic romance, Selena Kitt. Not only does this lovely lady have a successful career writing about the pleasures of the flesh, she's been very savvy at carving a place for herself in the wider industry. Selena owns and runs a publishing company, an online erotic romance bookstore and two advertising sites. Other notable achievements include: surviving a couple of Amazon pornocalypses and cheekily marketing the affected books elsewhere as being Banned by Amazon, selling the movie rights to a book _Babysitting the Baumgartners_ (its been made into an adult movie) as well as receiving many awards for her writing (see her site).

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-140-erotica-erotic-romance-and-sexy-business-with-selena-kitt/


----------



## FireBadTreePretty (May 24, 2015)

This was a super interesting episode. Selena is certainly an innovating business woman.


----------



## North Star Plotting (Jul 11, 2015)

Loved the latest one with Selena - always interesting when she's around


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weekly Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 24 April 2016*

Author Cate Morgan joined Chrishuan Keller Hanna and Robert Chazz Chute to discuss the below topics:

Do Presales work for New Authors?
The Ripped Bodice
Amazon recruiting publishing companies for Kindle Unlimited
Smashword's Annual Survey

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-24-april-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Tonight at 7pm PST / 10pm EST we'll be interviewing Chris Fox. You can watch live, leave real time comments and post questions that we might be able to ask Chris about.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-141-21-day-challenge-and-marketing-the-result-with-chris-fox/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*21 day challenge and marketing the result with Chris Fox*

Author Chris Fox returned again, this time to talk about his 21 Day Book Challenge. He decided to write to market in Science Fiction, nutted out the plot, wrote the book, had it edited and published all within 21 days. Not only that but he took it one step further and decided to launch to market as well (marketing book coming soon) with the lofty goal of having the book stay under 10,000 in the paid rankings for 30 days. As of writing this post it is currently sitting at #677! Not only that but he decided to document the whole challenge via vlog, explaining what he did and his reasons for doing so.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-141-21-day-challenge-and-marketing-the-result-with-chris-fox/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The Self-Publishing Roundtable will be interviewing Dan Wood from Draft2Digital tomorrow at 7pm PST / 10pm PST and we'd like to know if you have anything you'd like to ask or know? Post them here and I'll get them asked 

Thank you to those who posted questions before the show. You can find the answers--plus more--here: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-142-what-is-draft2digital-and-what-can-it-do-for-you/


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

What new places will they serve next? Any chance of getting Google Play?

I'd also like to thank him in general for having such a great service. I switched from Smash to D2D and I've been blown away by the speed and ease of use.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Kessie Carroll said:


> What new places will they serve next? Any chance of getting Google Play?


Added


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2016)

Do they have any plans to add a feature for easily doing promotional pricing scheduling or is it impossible due to the way the connections with the individual distributors are made?

Any update on if they will be able to distribute to Overdrive?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Anma Natsu said:


> Do they have any plans to add a feature for easily doing promotional pricing scheduling or is it impossible due to the way the connections with the individual distributors are made?
> 
> Any update on if they will be able to distribute to Overdrive?


Both added


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Will D2D ever set up its own catalog like Smashwords? Will D2D ever set up a marketing arm for independent authors?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Seconding the Google Play question. Getting access to that site would be wonderful for new authors.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

JTriptych said:


> Will D2D ever set up its own catalog like Smashwords? Will D2D ever set up a marketing arm for independent authors?


Both added


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

How about getting Amazon back?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

AA2014 said:


> How about getting Amazon back?


Added


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd like to know how it's possible for everyone there to be SO nice ALL the time, no matter what the problem.   I mean, do they have a morning meeting where they all sit around and pass the bong before taking customer service calls?  NOTHING ruffles their feathers. They have a solution to nearly every problem, and they are so darn NICE about it. They do what they say they're gonna do, and they even call you back when they say they're going to call you back. They never blame the customer (us) and they go above and beyond to give us everything we want that they possibly can.

This is not normal. 

Can they train other vendors to be like this??


----------



## A Dark Path (Aug 24, 2015)

L.L. AKers said:


> I'd like to know how it's possible for everyone there to be SO nice ALL the time, no matter what the problem.  I mean, do they have a morning meeting where they all sit around and pass the bong before taking customer service calls? NOTHING ruffles their feathers. They have a solution to nearly every problem, and they are so darn NICE about it. They do what they say they're gonna do, and they even call you back when they say they're going to call you back. They never blame the customer (us) and they go above and beyond to give us everything we want that they possibly can.
> 
> This is not normal.
> 
> Can they train other vendors to be like this??


  Seconded!


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

L.L. AKers said:


> I'd like to know how it's possible for everyone there to be SO nice ALL the time, no matter what the problem.  I mean, do they have a morning meeting where they all sit around and pass the bong before taking customer service calls? NOTHING ruffles their feathers. They have a solution to nearly every problem, and they are so darn NICE about it. They do what they say they're gonna do, and they even call you back when they say they're going to call you back. They never blame the customer (us) and they go above and beyond to give us everything we want that they possibly can.
> 
> This is not normal.
> 
> Can they train other vendors to be like this??


This. A thousand times this. They've kept on after vendors on issues long after I was ready to just give up, and kept encouraging me the whole time. <3 <3 <3


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

batmansero said:


> The Self-Publishing Roundtable will be interviewing Dan Wood from Draft2Digital tomorrow at 7pm PST / 10pm PST and we'd like to know if you have anything you'd like to ask or know? Post them here and I'll get them asked
> 
> http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/this-weeks-show/


Yes. Can they send me more money


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Does D2D have any features (or plans to add features) that will help authors in marketing their books?

Philip


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Do they have any tips about using categories, keywords etc to maximise visibility across the various vendors.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*What is Draft2Digital and what can it do for you?*

There are more places to publish than just at Amazon. Draft2Digital is one of the ways you can get your ebook out into the world. What is Draft2Digital? Well, think Smashwords but with a pretty website and no meatgrinder. They're an ebook distributor which is handy for writers/publishers who can't or choose not to go direct. Want to hear more? Good, that's why we invited Dan Wood, Draft2Digital's Director of Operations and Author Relations to the podcast.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-142-what-is-draft2digital-and-what-can-it-do-for-you/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

L.L. AKers said:


> I'd like to know how it's possible for everyone there to be SO nice ALL the time, no matter what the problem.  I mean, do they have a morning meeting where they all sit around and pass the bong before taking customer service calls? NOTHING ruffles their feathers. They have a solution to nearly every problem, and they are so darn NICE about it. They do what they say they're gonna do, and they even call you back when they say they're going to call you back. They never blame the customer (us) and they go above and beyond to give us everything we want that they possibly can.


Dan kind of went into this on the podcast 

We recorded yesterday and the podcast is now live in audio and video http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-142-what-is-draft2digital-and-what-can-it-do-for-you/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll definitely listen to that next week at the gym. Unfortunately, SPRT has stopped auto-updating for me (iOS7 + iPhone4 = rubbish), but I'll manually download it.


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

Good show.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

batmansero said:


> The Self-Publishing Roundtable will be interviewing Dan Wood from Draft2Digital tomorrow at 7pm PST / 10pm PST and we'd like to know if you have anything you'd like to ask or know? Post them here and I'll get them asked
> 
> Thank you to those who posted questions before the show. You can find the answers--plus more--here: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-142-what-is-draft2digital-and-what-can-it-do-for-you/


That was a great listen, thanks! I have only one wide release in D2D as of this point since I'm an amoeba but I would like to do more with D2D in the future!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

This Thursday at 7pm PT / 10pm ET the Self-Publishing Roundtable will be interviewing author Amanda M. Lee. It's her first podcast interview!
You can watch live here on the day: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-143-interview-with-prolific-author-amanda-m-lee/

Post your questions here or on the site and I'll see about adding them to the list.

ETA: Amanda do not reply to these questions here, we're saving them for the interview on Thursday


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

I mostly want to know if she still has any of the magic beans or perhaps the radioactive spider that turned her into such an absolutely barbaric writer. Refresh my memory, is it 29 novels on the calendar for this year?

Savage.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

CarlaBaku - added



Dolphin said:


> Refresh my memory, is it 29 novels on the calendar for this year?


I believe so but will turn that into a question for her


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Dolphin said:


> I mostly want to know if she still has any of the magic beans or perhaps the radioactive spider that turned her into such an absolutely barbaric writer. Refresh my memory, is it 29 novels on the calendar for this year?
> 
> Savage.


I wanted to know if she was human or a genetically engineered writing machine. But the magic bean theory is also plausible.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, ask if she knows whether her home planet has fallen to General Zod, and whether she ever plans to visit.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

I've no questions, but am very interested to hear the interview. Great!


----------



## new_writer (Feb 2, 2016)

Ask her what she had to sacrifice in terms of social life to manage her prodigious output.

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

How many pen names does she have, and does she promote/support them all equally?


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

How did she learn to write so fast? 

Was she always a fast writer or did her writing rate increase over time?

What specific things would she suggest a writer who wanted to increase their output to do (other than just write more)?

If she could go back in time, what would she tell herself at the start of her indie author career?

What does she think her readers like most about her stories?


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lookin forward to this one! I've always been curious if she's done interviews.

1. When did she start writing fiction? When she was young, or did this suddenly just happen and she said why not?

2. Are there any genres that she definitely wouldn't write?

3. Can she share a little bit about her process for outlining?

4. How much does she study the business aspects of it all? Hardcore like Wayne Stinnett? Or is it more a matter of writing the books and making sure the income is rising/staying level?

5. Do you forsee a point of slowing things down a little? Or will you keep at your current pace for years and years?


----------



## Joe Trent (Jul 13, 2014)

Does she dictate or type?


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Is there a financial goal after which Amanda will slow production, or does she write this quickly because she really enjoys it?


----------



## rex kusler (Feb 12, 2010)

Who is she?


----------



## SideShowAttraction (Mar 14, 2016)

rex kusler said:


> Who is she?


She's the greatest writer on KBoards, Rex!!!


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

She is Yoda. Mostly known for cozy mysteries about witches, IIRC, which are currently pulling down about $60,000/month from KU borrows alone. Planning to publish about 2.5 novels a month this year.

Tune into the podcast once it's up for more!


----------



## E.M. Cooper (Feb 27, 2015)

Is A.M. Lee a single entity?


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

I do not know Amanda except from her posts here on KB....posts I've always found open, honest, informative, generous, and helpful.

I am troubled by a couple of posts on this thread by relative newcomers to KB that, instead of asking constructive questions, make snide, rude, and ill-informed statements based on unwarranted assumptions about Amanda personally and about her work.

Good-natured teasing is one thing--my impression is that Amanda is the kind of person who would happily take these posts in good part--but the posts that concern me are neither good-natured nor constructive.

The OP is seeking useful questions for the upcoming interview. If you don't have a constructive professional question for which you'd like a serious answer, I suggest refraining from posting rude, disparaging comments that say far more about the poster than they do about Amanda.

_Moderator's note: the posts that rightly concerned My Dog's Servant have been edited or removed. New posts that are not in the spirit of this thread will also be edited or removed. Thanks for understanding and well said, MDS. --Betsy_


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

I find Amanda's posts interesting, helpful and inspiring. I don't think there's any need to comment on her personal life. I'm really looking forward to listening to the podcast.

Questions 

If you were a new author just starting out is there anything you would do differently?

Why did you decide to launch a pen name?


----------



## jetman (Oct 3, 2015)

I would like to know

1) How does she structure her working day in terms of fitting in writing, promotion etc etc?
2) Does she blame her cats, sitting on the keyboard, for any typos? 
3) Apart from cats, what is her greatest indulgence now?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

My Dog's Servant said:


> The OP is seeking useful questions for the upcoming interview. If you don't have a constructive professional question for which you'd like a serious answer, I suggest refraining from posting rude, disparaging comments that say far more about the poster than they do about Amanda.


+1


----------



## Aaron Jones (Mar 1, 2016)

There's another KB poster who shares interviews, and he always includes a written transcript. I really appreciate it, since I'm far more inclined to read written content than listen to audio. I suspect other people may be the same way. 

I know it's a major effort to type up, but are transcripts something you'd consider doing for this and/or future instalments?


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it disturbing that I can probably answer most of the questions posed? That's how much I pay attention when Yoda posts. Still going to listen to the interview, though! More to learn, there is.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

How did she get started way back then, right after publishing her very first book as an unknown new author? How did she gain traction and get those first reviews?

Apologies if she already answered this somewhere. If so, I missed it.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

new_writer said:


> Ask her what she had to sacrifice in terms of social life to manage her prodigious output.
> 
> _quoted post edited. --Betsy_


I can't speak for Amanda, but that doesn't sound like too much of a sacrifice to me 

_Kathrynoh, I've let your comment stand though I've edited the post you quoted. I'll leave it up to you whether to let your post stand or not, thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

First of all - what a great opportunity to learn from a writer who is constantly improving her work, and producing books that really hook the reader.

Did Amanda start her publishing journey with a grand plan?

I can see a fantastically disciplined and very focused approach to her writing - has she got any tips for cozy mystery writers?

I am working on my first series at the moment, and while the writing part is flowing, the structure behind everything takes a while to get your head around, particularly for a longer series with a larger story arc over the individual self contained mysteries in each book.

What I would really like to ask is what advice does she have on fitting all the pieces together and yet still have such engaging characters and "relationship" stuff happening?

I could be overthinking this - I suspect Amanda just really enjoys the writing and loves to tell a good story.


----------



## Ann H (Jan 9, 2016)

Augusta Blythe said:


> Is it disturbing that I can probably answer most of the questions posed? That's how much I pay attention when Yoda posts. Still going to listen to the interview, though! More to learn, there is.


This!


----------



## Ann H (Jan 9, 2016)

1.

If I am getting the story right, she started out writing erotica..(but I could be completely wrong!!!!!!) in the days of KU1.

Was she sidelined by KU2, and if so, how did she cope ....before getting to the $60k payout, of course ....

2.
Given that she writes so much, how does she spend time to (seemingly) always be present on kboards? (serious question)

3.
(Side note: I am astonished by her work ethic, and her ability to work towards a goal. she is my inspiration, although I always tell myself that it is because of my KIDS that I cannot hope to match her writing output. But somehow, I know that that is a pathetic, feeble excuse, and that *she* would find a way to work around the kids if she had to....)


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Ann H said:


> I always tell myself that it is because of my KIDS that I cannot hope to match her writing output. But somehow, I know that that is a pathetic, feeble excuse, and that *she* would find a way to work around the kids if she had to....)


You're in good company. I tell myself the same lie.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

What's kind of great about her output is that I can't truly imagine doing it even if that was my whole life. You don't really need an excuse to wiggle out of writing _dozens_ of novels a year. You can just be like "Oh, yeah, sorry I'm a human being," and everybody nods sympathetically. It's not something we expect from mere humans.

The real question is what's her excuse for being so uniquely rad?


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

How does she write so fast and still have time for editing? Editing is the biggest time sink for me.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Where can we apply to be adopted by her?


----------



## amerie (Oct 7, 2012)

Outlining...does she do it...how does she do it....when does she find time to do it?  

Does she pre-write? Does she have any novels she's ever trashed/not finished/let collect dust on her desktop for whatever reason?

How did she find/decide on her editors? 

I think she's awesome!  Can you tell her for me?


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

What writing tools/programs does she use? 

Does she know that her books are or will be series before she starts? Does she plan the series from start to finish ahead of time or does she wait?

Who are her inspirations as far as writers or artists of any sort?

Are her characters based off of people she knows? Would people who know her recognize her in one of her characters?

Her thoughts on writing to market?

What she believes she's done wrong and/or right?

How does she handle criticism/self-doubt?

What she'd most like to be remembered for in terms of her career/books/writing?

Does she have a business plan?

How does she keep track of sales/promos/etc.?


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry, more questions popped in my head.  

Does she have any rituals? I know, she's mentioned watching movies or tv shows when writing, but does she have a specific ritual, like a cup of coffee, a box of chocolates, a particular genre of movie or music, etc.?

Where does she write? What is her writing space like?

What would she tell a new/aspiring author to have in their writer's toolkit?

What genres does she read?

Her thoughts on having a social media presence and how to engage readers?

Ask about her newsletters. Does she have a specific format? How often does she send it out? What the focus is?


----------



## libwin (Aug 22, 2015)

Does she drink coffee to keep going? How did she manage to write so much when she still had her job as a journalist? She is my inspiration. I dream of matching her output.


----------



## blubarry (Feb 27, 2015)

Aaron Jones said:


> There's another KB poster who shares interviews, and he always includes a written transcript. I really appreciate it, since I'm far more inclined to read written content than listen to audio. I suspect other people may be the same way.
> 
> I know it's a major effort to type up, but are transcripts something you'd consider doing for this and/or future instalments?


One of the many great things about Amanda I've learned from lurking on kboards is that she is so generous about sharing. I think most of these questions could be answered by searching through her various posts if someone wanted to take the time. Maybe we could pull together links to posts by questions.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

My questions are boringly technical:

What software does she use to track and analyze sales on her books? Is it easy to update and manage?

What kind of sales analysis has she found provides real insight on sales trends, and what analyses generate lots of numbers but no real helpful insight.

And thank you to both interviewer and interviewee!


----------



## Mjcaan (Aug 22, 2013)

What a great writer to interview!  I will definitely be tuning in.  I would like to know:
Did she genre hop prior to finding what worked for her?  
Is there a genre that she feels will always be a hot seller, and is not just a fad?  (excluding romance)
Does she have a full time team around her that handles everything, allowing her to focus solely on her output?
Thanks,
MJ


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

I would like to know how she advertises - how often, where, etc

And please tell her how grateful I am for all of her advice and sharing of information - I wouldn't be where I am without it


----------



## AuthorX (Nov 11, 2014)

How many genres and pens does she write under?

How does she advertise her books?

Is she an outliner or a pantser? If an outliner, how does she outline? 

What is her editing process?

How does she stay physically fit/healthy with such a high word output level?

I noticed she writes books in lengthy serials... How does she keep the ideas flowing book after book for the same story in the same world in such a short amount of a time? Are all these books preplanned out or does she take it one book at a time?

Are there any tools or resources that she uses for inspiration?

Does she write/outline to a beatsheet or is the flow of the story all  improved?

Covers/Paperback Formatting/ACX etc... Does she do it herself or does she have a hired minion?


----------



## missnibbles (Aug 13, 2015)

Just spend the entire interview telling her that she is awesome and admired.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

My Dog's Servant said:


> I do not know Amanda except from her posts here on KB....posts I've always found open, honest, informative, generous, and helpful.
> 
> I am troubled by a couple of posts on this thread by relative newcomers to KB that, instead of asking constructive questions, make snide, rude, and ill-informed statements based on unwarranted assumptions about Amanda personally and about her work.
> 
> ...


I've been here a while so I know the answers to most of those questions (though I can't wait to hear Amanda elaborate on some of it), so I apologise if my question doesn't seem that professional. But I'd really like to know what cool toys she bought for the new house, whether she got all the dream stuff she was working towards? I find that kind of thing really motivational.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Obviously writing super fast is working for her, but does she like the idea of one day spending longer over a book? Of spending months developing one thing? Or does that sound like slow torture?


----------



## J.J. Fitch (Jun 17, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> I've been here a while so I know the answers to most of those questions (though I can't wait to hear Amanda elaborate on some of it), so I apologise if my question doesn't seem that professional. But I'd really like to know what cool toys she bought for the new house, whether she got all the dream stuff she was working towards? I find that kind of thing really motivational.


I don't think that's a bad question. I find that fun and inspirational, too. I think the poster was talking about a question asked at the beginning of the thread which has since been edited to a more appropriately worded (and less offensive) question


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

missnibbles said:


> Just spend the entire interview telling her that she is awesome and admired.


This! Amanda is amazing. Her books are such fun to read. It's no stretch to understand why she sells in the gazillions. I will definitely tune in to hear what she has to say. Can't wait!

_(And please ask if she might consider selling small vials containing some of her magical DNA?) _


----------



## Justa Nobody (Mar 25, 2016)

Removed 9/19/2018 - non-agreement with VerticalScope TOS


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, I know, I'd like to know what she outsources. Because it seems like she does an enormous amount of the "background" work herself as well as the writing.  I know she has editors and she just mentioned that she now gets someone to do her taxes, but does she use any other services? Like someone to update back-matter or format for print or audition for audio, marketing/advertising, that kind of thing.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> I've been here a while so I know the answers to most of those questions (though I can't wait to hear Amanda elaborate on some of it), so I apologise if my question doesn't seem that professional. But I'd really like to know what cool toys she bought for the new house, whether she got all the dream stuff she was working towards? I find that kind of thing really motivational.


Evenstar....I like your question! I've been imagining a floating Yoda in her family room like the one in her avatar. Just the thought of it makes me smile. (And since I have my own collection of toys around my computer, I understand the thought.)

My post was directed at a post that has since been deleted and another that has been severely edited. Now my post is just hanging out there, all alone, making me look like the huffy town grump.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Would she lend me a genius brain cell or two?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Aaron Jones said:


> There's another KB poster who shares interviews, and he always includes a written transcript. I really appreciate it, since I'm far more inclined to read written content than listen to audio. I suspect other people may be the same way.
> 
> I know it's a major effort to type up, but are transcripts something you'd consider doing for this and/or future instalments?


The show notes for the podcasts used to contain very little written information, basically a short introduction. We've expanded that to also include the author bio, pic and book covers (with links), list of questions asked and topics discussed plus links to anything interesting that the guest mentioned. We do post on the blog--sometimes once a week--to cater for those who like to read blog posts, but that's it.

Transcription costs a lot of time and/or money and considering the job would probably fall on me to do and I wouldn't be paid to do it, I'm going to say no. The podcast does not generate any revenue so the only way it would happen is if someone would volunteer to do it for us. It would be a nice thing to have but unfortunately it's an unaffordable luxury at the moment.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My Dog's Servant said:


> Evenstar....I like your question! I've been imagining a floating Yoda in her family room like the one in her avatar. Just the thought of it makes me smile. (And since I have my own collection of toys around my computer, I understand the thought.)
> 
> My post was directed at a post that has since been deleted and another that has been severely edited. Now my post is just hanging out there, all alone, making me look like the huffy town grump.


Plenty of us saw the nasty posts pre-editing and deletions. It was good of you to speak up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Dog's Servant said:


> My post was directed at a post that has since been deleted and another that has been severely edited. Now my post is just hanging out there, all alone, making me look like the huffy town grump.


I apologize, MDS. I should have posted something in the thread after moderating it earlier--but, truthfully, you'd already said what I would have said. I have added a note to your post explaining--though if you want to edit it out, you are welcome to do so!

Betsy


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has so far posted questions. Keep them coming! We won't be able to ask every single one of them but we'll have a very good selection of questions to choose from on the day


----------



## 68665 (Mar 20, 2013)

Amanda is incredible. I'd like to know how she takes care of herself physically. Does she have an exercise program or routine?

Lear


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I apologize, MDS. I should have posted something in the thread after moderating it earlier--but, truthfully, you'd already said what I would have said. I have added a note to your post explaining--though if you want to edit it out, you are welcome to do so!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy...thanks! No need! Doesn't bother me and didn't realize it was an issue until the question was raised.

And as an aside...thank you again for all your hard work on keeping us all in line. You and Ann are real treasures and much appreciated!

Looking forward to the interview.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Dog's Servant said:


> Betsy...thanks! No need! Doesn't bother me and didn't realize it was an issue until the question was raised.
> 
> And as an aside...thank you again for all your hard work on keeping us all in line. You and Ann are real treasures and much appreciated!
> 
> Looking forward to the interview.


----------



## rex kusler (Feb 12, 2010)

SideShowAttraction said:


> She's the greatest writer on KBoards, Rex!!!


I don't hang out here much. I just drop in for a bit every couple years. I looked her up on Amazon and found another Amanda Lee who is actually Ruth Glick, a prolific traditionally published author. I didn't put the "M" in my search the first time, so I thought she might be Ruth Glick.


----------



## BeachB (Sep 3, 2013)

I adore her witch books and obviously her work ethic.  My question is about one of her characters....does she have a short story or full length novel planned regarding Aunt Tillie's back story?  She writes about characters who have literally made me laugh out loud.  Thank you Amanda for sharing as much as you do with all of us and for writing entertaining stories!! Teresa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BeachB said:


> I adore her witch books and obviously her work ethic. My question is about one of her characters....does she have a short story or full length novel planned regarding Aunt Tillie's back story? She writes about characters who have literally made me laugh out loud. Thank you Amanda for sharing as much as you do with all of us and for writing entertaining stories!! Teresa


Yes, more about Aunt Tillie!


----------



## Drake Green (Jul 25, 2015)

I have nothing new to add, except that she has been an inspiration for me and really stands out here, among an already generous and knowledgeable group. I have seen so many great questions in this thread that I can't miss the podcast now. I just bookmarked it and will check it out. It can be downloaded right, not just live? 

This board is a great source of wisdom.

I do have a question: Amanda, have you thought about venturing into other genres that you haven't explored yet or do you feel you still have many stories to tell with witches and in the YA range that I see in your listed books? If so, what is a direction you are considering for future projects?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Drake Green said:


> I have seen so many great questions in this thread that I can't miss the podcast now. I just bookmarked it and will check it out. It can be downloaded right, not just live?


Yes. We also post the audio, show notes, links, etc at noon EST the following day.


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd also like to know if she uses dictation software along with writing.  When did she see her sales begin to increase and keep building? How did she launch her pen name to be so successful so fast? (was the production schedule the main component?)


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

So there I was at 3am this morning BST, eagerly refreshing my browser.  It was some time before I realised I should have been doing that on Friday morning...

In my defence I have a heavy cold.  I successfully Googled the time difference, but may not have read the bit about hours ahead.

Tonight I will get myself some strong coffee and try to stay awake for long enough to see if I can grab any of those magic beans.


----------



## C. A. Mitchell (Aug 6, 2015)

Does she ever feel like books go by too fast? Does she ever want to slow down so she can savour the story a little longer?

P.S. Amanda, you inspire me pretty much every day to get my bum in the chair. Thank you for being awesome  

Can't wait for this podcast!  Listen to it, I will.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and right back at the beginning, how many books did it initially take her to start seeing a healthy return?


----------



## Matt.Banks (May 5, 2016)

I'm so glad I was sitting down! There is a person writing 29 novels a year? It'd be a challenge for me to READ 29 novels in a year. I am going to have to rethink my life.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this as a writer and as a fan of her books ... how much of her Avery Shaw character is based on her own experiences as a journalist?

And like other posters have mentioned ... how did she get started? Did things take off immediately or was there some toiling in obscurity for a while first? Also ... why did she decide to use pen names and how did she launch them?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucey Phillips said:


> I'm looking forward to this as a writer and as a fan of her books ... how much of her Avery Shaw character is based on her own experiences as a journalist?


I'm interested in this, too. One often sees the advice, "write what you know." I'd be interested in knowing how her own life and work has informed her writing.

Betsy


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

I listened to the podcast ... it was great ... so many wonderful insights ... thanks to Amanda and everyone involved!


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

Yes, me too, I am listening again now.

What I got from it was to relax and get on with the writing: to have fun with it but to take a disciplined approach.

It was interesting to see that success did not come straight away, but when it did, the big sellers pulled the other books along with them.  Another thing I got from it was the idea of crossover in readers between different series - I didn't think about some readers not crossing over, because I read everything she does!

A big thank you for this podcast, and thanks to Amanda for being so generous with her time and insights.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Great podcast. Just finished listening to it.


----------



## Matthew Eliot (May 4, 2015)

About to listen to this, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

I always find these interviews insightful and inspiring.  Thanks to all involved, and many congrats to Amanda for everything she has accomplished!  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

What FB groups, forums is she a part of?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

A huge THANKS to Amanda for being on the podcast. Best interview ever. I even fangirled 

This is the link to the page that has the full show notes, audio, video and pics of Amanda's geek basement!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-143-interview-with-prolific-author-amanda-m-lee/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*Interview with prolific author Amanda M. Lee*

Amanda M. Lee recently bought and moved into a four bedroom house, which she paid for with her writing. This prolific Amazon bestselling author currently has five series (with a sixth on the way) 30 novels, 7 novellas, 8 bundles, 33 paperbacks, 21 audiobooks and 4 pre-orders out. Her release schedule is _insane_, alternating between four ongoing series and publishing at least one or two books a month. She's both daunting and an inspiration to many authors and we got to interview her!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-143-interview-with-prolific-author-amanda-m-lee/


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for posting the link. I've just listened and found Amanda inspirational. I just love her confidence.

I don't know if Amanda is monitoring this thread, but I wanted to pick up on something she said. She says she sends her books off to an editor and wanted to know what sort of editor she uses. It's not just a proof reader, as she says she has a separate one of those, so how does the editor fit into her writing process.

Thanks!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Jane Killick said:


> Thanks for posting the link. I've just listened and found Amanda inspirational. I just love her confidence.
> 
> I don't know if Amanda is monitoring this thread, but I wanted to pick up on something she said. She says she sends her books off to an editor and wanted to know what sort of editor she uses. It's not just a proof reader, as she says she has a separate one of those, so how does the editor fit into her writing process.
> 
> Thanks!


I have three editors I use on a regular basis. One is a developmental person just for plot holes and to tell me "this part confused me" (although she does pick out a few grammar errors), one is a straight proof reader, one is a line editor. I use them in varying overlap scenarios depending on the book.


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I have three editors I use on a regular basis. One is a developmental person just for plot holes and to tell me "this part confused me" (although she does pick out a few grammar errors), one is a straight proof reader, one is a line editor. I use them in varying overlap scenarios depending on the book.


Thank you!


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Having read the first Midwest Witches book, I was nearly 100% certain that Landon Michaels (the male lead) was a play on the name Michael Landon -- the actor who played Pa in Little House on the Prairie and an angel in Highway to Heaven. Now I know it was after listening to the podcast 

ONE QUESTION if you don't mind answering. What percent of your gross revenue is KENPC versus actual buys? I had a couple of all star bonuses under the old KU, but I found that I was quickly running some 80% KU to 20% buys, which made me nervous, especially since I wasn't putting out novel length titles. 

I was very glad to hear that you primarily skip social media. I know there are a great many (untested) surveys out there about its importance, especially for romance readers, but I have found (even within romance) it doesn't sell books. The readers on my timeline for FB are generally looking for free reads (which is fine if they are KU subscribers). But it is all a  time suck better spent writing. Avid readers will go to great lengths to find the books they want. Reaching them is not the challenge, as I think your success proves. The challenge is writing the books they are seeking out (and writing them well, of course). 

Thank you to SPRT team and Amanda for putting this out


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

mach 5 said:


> Having read the first Midwest Witches book, I was nearly 100% certain that Landon Michaels (the male lead) was a play on the name Michael Landon -- the actor who played Pa in Little House on the Prairie and an angel in Highway to Heaven. Now I know it was after listening to the podcast
> 
> ONE QUESTION if you don't mind answering. What percent of your gross revenue is KENPC versus actual buys? I had a couple of all star bonuses under the old KU, but I found that I was quickly running some 80% KU to 20% buys, which made me nervous, especially since I wasn't putting out novel length titles.
> 
> ...


When taking into account everything, including audio, I would say it's about 50% depending on the month. I do occasional updates on my Facebook page, audio giveaways, cover reveals, book teases, etc. I just don't have a huge social media presence.


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mind boggling. I did the math when you said in another thread that someone's pie in the sky hopes of a .0055 payout rate (around a .0007 increase per page read) would make a 20k difference for one month. That on its own was mind boggling. Then figure that KU is only 50%. 

After doing the math, I immediately told my husband I am never cleaning house or doing laundry again  (You know, on the pie in the sky hope that shaving the dirty work off my daily schedule will make me more productive.) He is actually doing laundry tomorrow - but I'm about to change the cat litter. Baby steps, I guess . 

Again, thank you for doing the podcast. You and the hosts kept it pretty tight, which I very much appreciated. I usually stop around 10 minutes into any podcast I bother to start because if there isn't any meat by that time, I expect there won't be any meat to the discussion at all.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Author Zoe York returned! She joined Chrishuan Keller Hanna and Erica Conroy at the Self-Publishing Roundtable to discuss the below topics:


Amazon Marketing Services for all!
Computer algorithms picking books for publishing
Booktrope closes its doors
Goodreads introduces Kindle giveaway program

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/weekly-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-15-may-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*The Self-Publishing Roundtable presents Michael Anderle...*

Michael Anderle is the author of the Kurtherian Gambit series. His first book, Death Becomes Her, was released in November 2015 and the series has so far sold a little under 20,000 books and has 9.5 Million KENPC read in the last six months. His first five books earned him 10,000 in just 90 days!

With the help of others, he has formed a group called 20booksto50k to find what story ideas authors have that will sell better and allow writing to become our main occupation. And that is why we invited him on the show.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-144-20-books-to-50k-an-interview-with-author-michael-anderle/


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Michael was appropriately serious, but everyone on the show was very funny tonight. Good stuff!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

Always a great show!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

This Thursday (7pm PT / 10pm ET) the Self-Publishing Roundtable will be interviewing Kboards regular Boyd Craven.

The Self-Publishing Roundtable interviewed Kboards regular Boyd Craven.

Boyd Craven has penned over 20 books over the last two years, only recently deciding to take the plunge into publishing. His "The World Burns" Series has hit the top 10 in the Dystopian Genre in the USA, the UK, Canada and Australia. He's joining us this week to talk about his journey, the post apocalyptic genre as well as breaking into mysteries.

Do you have any questions you'd like us to ask him?

Here's the link: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-145-prepping-for-the-apocalypse-with-author-boyd-craven/


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Is he any relation to Wes?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)




----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Any tips he has for writing and selling in his genre


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I don't alwayz read, but when I do...

It'z a Boyd!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

dys-cat-stopian!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

The human civilisation is dead and now intelligent cats rule....

Yes, this is something Boyd should write....


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd like to know more about his mysteries and why he decided to branch out into another genre.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

I'd like to hear his thoughts on novella serials in general: in relation to the new KU, marketing them, writing them, advantages and disadvantages. 

Is reader interest in serials waning? And do serials only work for certain genres?


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

Jacob Stanley said:


> I'd like to hear his thoughts on novella serials in general: in relation to the new KU, marketing them, writing them, advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Is reader interest in serials waning? And do serials only work for certain genres?


I second these questions.

I'm also interested in hearing more about Boyd's schedule or regular habits for reading (for fun or research) and writing.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

I want the story behind Dancing Darth Vader.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Jacob Stanley said:


> I'd like to hear his thoughts on novella serials in general: in relation to the new KU, marketing them, writing them, advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Is reader interest in serials waning? And do serials only work for certain genres?


great questions!


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd like to know what mystery writers he would recommend for research if we're planning on writing in the mystery genres, and who is his favorite mystery writer living and dead, and why.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Great article. 

That getting up early and writing in Sprints advice is so right on. If I get up at 4am and write in 25 minute sprints until 10am, getting in 5k plus words in a day is super easy. The problem is sticking with it.. I'm procrastinator at heart.  But he's so right. Between 4am and 10am you not very likely to be interrupted.  And  you have the rest of the day to handle things. 

Must get back into that habit.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Boyd said:


> The Brandon Courcy Article came out today. I think that's what you are referencing
> 
> I will admit... I'm soooooooooo nervous. It's one thing hiding behind the dancing Darth Vader... it's another to show my face to the rest of the world...
> 
> :hides


Oh doh!!! Sorry guys. I posted my reply on the WRONG thread.

Don't be shy Boyd! You deserve a little notoriety and acclaim you've accomplished a lot! You are inspiring this Michigan writer to get his ass back in gear.


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

Boyd,

You said in the Courcy interview: I started using Facebook to get an idea of who’s looking at my book. I found out the majority of my readers were the ladies in their mid-40’s to mid-60’s.

Obviously the strategy you employed (add light romance element) worked for you, but how can you feel confident that FB is a mirror of your larger audience? (Although it's true women read as a whole more books per year than men and women 40-60 would have a combination of more time (kids are older generally, even out of the house) and more income.) I know there are some surveys (such as that done by Marie Force) that would suggest FB is the be all, end all as a book discovery tool, but I tend to think that FB was where the survey was most heavily promoted and so the results were highly skewed. 

When I asked among my reading acquaintance, their results didn't comport with Marie's findings (granted, my scale was far far smaller). They all used FB (2/3 heavily), but not for books or following/interacting with authors. 

Anyway, just wondering why you felt (before you had the benefit of hindsight) FB ad analytics were a reflection of your larger audience.


----------



## SideShowAttraction (Mar 14, 2016)

I would like to know how he writes his books, his method.  I am very interested in hearing stories of the 'common man' making the transition from 'working guy' to writer. I don't mean this as a slight in any way, I really admire people that go from doing an ordinary job that many working class people do, to published writer.

I think Boyd along with the other guy who contributes to Kboards frequently - the ex trucker dude - these are working class heroes to me.  It takes a lot of nerve to continue with their dream of being a writer.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Boyd said:


> The Brandon Courcy Article came out today. I think that's what you are referencing
> 
> I will admit... I'm soooooooooo nervous. It's one thing hiding behind the dancing Darth Vader... it's another to show my face to the rest of the world...
> 
> :hides


How are those "Anonymous Justice" books selling....


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Interview starting in 5 minutes. Watch it live here: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/this-weeks-show/

I won't be on the episode due to evil migraines >.<


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Boyd said:


> Dancing Darth Vader .... I'm actually a lot more shy than I seem online. It's easier to be seen as a Sith Lord w/ skills as it is as a normal pen monkey named Boyd.


Thanks for answering! Actually, I happen to think "pen monkey" is a much cooler title than "Sith lord".


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

A must see Podcast.  Entertaining and Informative. If you need a good laugh, and you're a newbie, and you want to learn how Boyd Craven survived as an Indie author and did well, watch this podcast.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks heaps to Boyd for being on the show and asking all of our questions--he actually did answer all of the ones we'd prepared!

Here's the updated link for the podcast which includes audio download as well as the youtube recording: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-145-prepping-for-the-apocalypse-with-author-boyd-craven/

Feel free to share it


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

One of the best podcasts so far.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I fell asleep listening to the podcast last night (not because it was boring, just because I was _exhausted_) and had the most crazy prepper dreams all night long. I woke up this morning stressed that we didn't have any way to filter water in our house! LOL. going to listen to it again as soon as the baby hits nap time


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

I really enjoyed it too. 

And wow.  Amazing fan story.  :O


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

A fortnightly podcast where we invite a guest or two to join us and discuss the latest news and views from the self-publishing and indie industry.

Author Zoe York returned! She joined Chrishuan Keller Hanna and Erica Conroy to discuss the below topics:


Ellora's Cave are at it again...
Trad published authors are afraid we're devaluing their beautiful books!
Bookbub Ads coming soon
Another trad pub acquires self-pub company
Then this from Zoe...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/fortnightly-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-29-may-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

TS Paul published his first eBook mid-February of this year. It was the first in his Athena Lee Chronicles, a short form sci-fi serial, which he followed up with a second book just two weeks later. Since then he has released one eBook every two weeks. The length of each instalment varies wildly from 34 - 148 pages and he's charging $2.99 a pop! What's even more interesting is that they sell! So of course we invited him over to the podcast to tell us how he does it, why he does it and what he plans to do next.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-146-sci-fi-author-ts-paul-talks-about-his-success-selling-short-fiction/


----------



## anicolle (Dec 13, 2014)

And they say short fiction can't sell! Very interesting insights from TS Paul. Great episode!


----------



## Paul B (Jan 11, 2016)

I listened to the podcast and was very interested by what he had to say. 

Here's my takeaways from it:
--Great cover art sells. 
--Short fiction has a market. 
--$2.99 is a fine process for short fiction. 
--FB niche/targeted ads work.
--Calls-to-action work. 
--Amazon keywords matter.


----------



## Catana (Mar 27, 2012)

I really wish people who do podcasts would take the time to publish transcripts, even if they're rough. Not everyone likes or is able to listen to podcasts.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

I listened to the podcast in its entirety. T S Paul's interview explores his writing of short science fiction, covers, and why he priced his short books at $2.99. Interesting. I want updates as he continues his journey.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Catana said:


> I really wish people who do podcasts would take the time to publish transcripts, even if they're rough. Not everyone likes or is able to listen to podcasts.


I don't have a problem listening to podcasts, but I'm actually able to read a lot faster than the 'cast so I agree that a transcript would be great.


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

Rachel E. Rice said:


> I listened to the podcast in its entirety. T S Paul's interview explores his writing of short science fiction, covers, and why he priced his short books at $2.99. Interesting. I want updates as he continues his journey.


Thank you Rachel. Just drop me a line on FB or send me an email. Thanks for listening.


----------



## LindsayBuroker (Oct 13, 2013)

Catana said:


> I really wish people who do podcasts would take the time to publish transcripts, even if they're rough. Not everyone likes or is able to listen to podcasts.


I got quoted $100 per episode for transcripts. Considering most podcasts are provided for free, you're asking a lot. It's one thing if the podcast is part of a business plan and the producers also make money selling how-to courses and books, but for most of us, it's done purely for the love of it.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I did some freelance transcripting. It's a pain in the butt and time and labor intensive. And good transcriptors don't come cheap. Most podcasts can't afford the time or the hiring out. I've seen some YouTube videos with decent close captioning, though. That may or may not be useful.



anicolle said:


> And they say short fiction can't sell! Very interesting insights from TS Paul. Great episode!


I agree. It's a great episode. I love hearing stories about the exceptions to the conventional wisdom.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Paul B said:


> I listened to the podcast and was very interested by what he had to say.
> 
> Here's my takeaways from it:
> --Great cover art sells.
> ...


Also write in a series and release regularly


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Regarding the transcriptions, I've answered it elsewhere on Kboards. Basically it's just what Lindsay and Jim said. Time and money. The podcast makes no money and we're all authors so don't have the time to transcribe it ourselves. If someone would like to donate their time or money to do it though I wouldn't say no


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll have to give this a listen!


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

That was an interesting podcast. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

I listen to all podcasts on the 1.5x setting...time travel!


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Catana said:


> I really wish people who do podcasts would take the time to publish transcripts, even if they're rough. Not everyone likes or is able to listen to podcasts.


Transcription is expensive. Considering SPRT is provided for free, you're asking a lot to complain that they aren't providing transcripts.

"But why don't they do it themselves then?" Here's a fun little game. Tape an hour-long conversation between you and a few other people. Then transcribe it. Then repeat the process every single week.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Perry Constantine said:


> "But why don't they do it themselves then?" Here's a fun little game. Tape an hour-long conversation between you and a few other people. Then transcribe it. Then repeat the process every single week.


And hope that every participant speaks clearly, that there's no technical issues with the audio, and that no one speaking has an accent. All of those are challenges to accurate transcription.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

Play the podcast into dragon naturally speaking...that would be hilarious!


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

I for one am very thankful for the FREE (it costs me nothing) podcasts that SPRT folks provide for the community. They take time away from their own writing and personal time to do this. 

It's very appreciated


----------



## amerie (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll have to listen to the interview.  I will say that I've read the first book, it's a great concept, but I won't read the rest because they are so poorly edited it was a chore for me to read (I didn't leave a review, btw, since several others mention the editing). If he ever re-edits then I will read the rest of them.  His reviews talk about the lack of editing, and yet he keeps selling like hotcakes; so what that tells me is that quite a few people don't care about carefully edited work (the general reading public) and just want a good, fast paced story that they can consume over lunch with an update coming a week or two later. 

It is interesting to think about since so many of us spend a decent amount of money and time on editors and here we have an author making great money without doing that. Hmmm.....


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

Gentleman Zombie said:


> I for one am very thankful for the FREE (it costs me nothing) podcasts that SPRT folks provide for the community. They take time away from their own writing and personal time to do this.
> 
> It's very appreciated


Agreed...the TS Paul interview was just what I needed.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Podcast feed doesn't seem to work. If I add it manually it says there's no feed at that address, and if I search in the directory the episodes stop in the middle of February.


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

Leanne King said:


> Podcast feed doesn't seem to work. If I add it manually it says there's no feed at that address, and if I search in the directory the episodes stop in the middle of February.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, can't be doing with podcasts in YouTube. Need to get it into a proper pod catcher with gapless and speeded up playback, offline listening, while walking. Weird that the feed has itching since 22nd Feb.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Leanne King said:


> Podcast feed doesn't seem to work. If I add it manually it says there's no feed at that address, and if I search in the directory the episodes stop in the middle of February.


Hi, would you be able to give me a little bit more info about this? What are you clicking on, where are you adding it, etc?

ETA: just updated the plugin for the audio stuff. Maybe that'll help...


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

batmansero said:


> Also write in a series and release regularly


Yup one thing I noticed. Writing a tad bit shorter than typical - allows them to release much more rapidly. Lots of authors have already pointed out how staying on the "new releases" list is beneficial. Someone who is releasing every two weeks - is gaining constant visibility.

Also the $2.99 price point makes me smile. That's what indies used to ask for their work before .99 cents and FREE became popular. I wouldn't mind seeing a return ti getting that sweet $2.09 royalty per sale.


----------



## BillyHigginsPeery (Oct 24, 2015)

Very fun podcast. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We interviewed the founder of JuNoWriMo, Becca J. Campbell and learned how the challenge started, the effort that goes into running an event of this scale, about her own writing and a lot of other interesting things along the way.



> JuNoWriMo is a challenge to write 50,000 words in 30 days. That's 1667 words a day! It's also a community of writers and aspiring writers who get together and offer support, motivation and friendship. It's almost like NaNoWriMo except it's in June instead.


http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-147-junowrimo-with-becca-j-campbell/


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I thought it was in July?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> I thought it was in July?


You might be thinking of . They do it in April and July.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

batmansero said:


> You might be thinking of . They do it in April and July.




Oh yes I am  I love camp!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I just want to say thank you for this podcast. I listen Amanda's interview often because she reminds that it can be done. Thank you so much!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

kemobullock said:


> I just want to say thank you for this podcast. I listen Amanda's interview often because she reminds that it can be done. Thank you so much!


Glad you enjoyed it and get so much out of it. It was really fun to interview Amanda and she stayed on after the show for another hour and a half to answer more questions


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome to the Roundtable Roundup, our fortnightly podcast where we invite a guest or two to join us live to discuss the latest news and views from the self-publishing and indie industry.

Author Zoe York returned! She joined Robert Chazz Chute, Xavier Granville and Erica Conroy to discuss the below topics:


Amazon is cracking down on advertising sites
KDP Accounts being shut down without warning!
Author Earnings May Report

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-19-june-2016/


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Great discussion!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

This Thursday at 7pm PDT / 10pm EDT the Self-Publishing Roundtable will be talking with Kboards own Jasmine Walt!

As usual I'm collecting questions for our guest. Let me know if there is anything you'd like us to ask Jasmine (about New Adult / Fantasy / Marketing / etc) and I'll see what can be done.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-150-new-adult-fantasy-with-jasmine-walt/


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

Can you ask her if she will be doing anymore multi-author box sets in the future, once her latest drops in August?


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

How she went about obtaining the agent to work on foreign rights.


----------



## Book Cat (Jan 3, 2016)

How does she have so much energy to write, promote, run competitions, get together for writer meet ups (and probably a dozen other things)? She's pretty new to publishing, and that seems like a lot to take on so quickly.


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

Was she working with Rebecca Hamilton before her first book?
When did she and Rebecca H. decide to work on a project together?
What was her presence on social media before her book launch? (How many followers, friends, etc)
How many books did she sell with her Rebecca Hamilton Book Blasts?
What are the word counts for her books? And why did she decide to write that amount?
Does she do any Facebook / Instagram / twitter / google ads? If so how much money a month is she spending on them? What's her ROI?


----------



## vkloss (Sep 22, 2014)

It looks as though she's gone permafree with book 1. I'd to know how that's doing, and how it's impacted the rest of the series.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

She seemed to take off like a rocket with her very first release, something very few of us do. What are the main things she puts this down to?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Cheers all. Keep them coming


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2011)

Just watched this
I only have one bone to pick with ya Jasmine. Towards the end, you mentioned something about being more prepared next time.  
Umm, no. No, no, no. Girl, you couldn't have done a more informative, engaging, and interesting podcast. There wasn't any part of it that suggested you were unprepared. It was GREAT.  Seriously, you did an excellent job. You were an information fountain - a very likable, charming information fountain. 
IMO, this is a MUST watch


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you Jasmine for being on the podcast. I want to echo what Someone said in the post above. You were great and very informative 

Audio is also available to download: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-150-new-adult-fantasy-with-jasmine-walt/


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Matthew Stott said:


> She seemed to take off like a rocket with her very first release, something very few of us do. What are the main things she puts this down to?


I'd have to watch again to remember, but I think it was a combination of good book, good cover, setting up an Amazon pre-order, and luck in that she was at the right place at the right time to hook up with Rebecca Hamilton and get a boost through her. I think. Don't quote me on it...like I said, I need to re-watch the video.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Jim Johnson said:


> I'd have to watch again to remember, but I think it was a combination of good book, good cover, setting up an Amazon pre-order, and luck in that she was at the right place at the right time to hook up with Rebecca Hamilton and get a boost through her. I think. Don't quote me on it...like I said, I need to re-watch the video.


Ah, I just used Rebecca's service yesterday, it certainly pushed a few books! Don't think I'm going to be the next Walt off the back of it mind you, but it certainly helps!


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

I really enjoyed that interview.


----------



## NadiaElyse (Jun 7, 2016)

Great Interview.


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Terrific interview! Thanks, Jasmine.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Author Zoe York joined Chrishaun Keller-Hanna and Erica Conroy to discuss the below topics:


B&N launches "new" Nook Press
Spam, spam, spam! From B&N and Books Butterfly
Samhain Publishing u-turns on closure
Zoe rants about Neilsen's Romance (R)evolution conference
SPRT's upcoming Mystery / Thriller / Suspense promo 27 - 29 July 2016

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-3-july-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Self-Publishing Roundtable will be interviewing interviewed Domino tomorrow at 7pm PDT / 10pm EDT

Here is the info: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/invitation-to-watch-live-sprt-152-tough-guy-urban-fantasy-with-domino-finn/

Now... is there anything you'd like us to ask him?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Got it!

Anyone else?


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Does he think he would have done even better if he'd waited and released three books in the series in close succession?


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Is he a plotter or a pantser?

Also, where did he get that magnificent hat?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Sonya Bateman said:


> Is he a plotter or a pantser?
> 
> Also, where did he get that magnificent hat?


Added. It'll be up to the hosts as to whether they ask about the hat though


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The interview with Domino Finn went very well. Thanks heaps to Domino for being on and answering our questions. Thanks also to those who submitted some for us to use.

Here's the deets / audio / video: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/invitation-to-watch-live-sprt-152-tough-guy-urban-fantasy-with-domino-finn/


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for having me! It was heaps of fun. The good discussion came from great questions.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Thursday 18 August @ 7pm PDT / 10pm EDT the Self-Publishing Roundtable chatted with Wayne Stinnett.

Are there any questions in particular you'd like us to ask?

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-156-from-trucker-to-bestselling-novelist-in-two-years-wayne-stinnett/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## ajerlcorp (Jan 8, 2015)

batmansero said:


> Anyone?


Hello, Can you please ask him what promotions/ads he runs for his books and more importantly, which ones does he see as being effective?

Thanks,
J


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

Ask him how he feels about adoption? I'd agree to being his foster kid also, though I'd like to make it the real deal if possible.

Also, just thank the man. He's such a lovely presence on this board, and always so generous with his advice and time, and never even slightly condescending. Success picked a good one, I reckon.


----------



## Jennifer Joy (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd like to know if he has any kind of routine around his writing? How does he maintain a positive mindset? Basically, anything about his writing process that he'd like to share... (pantser/outliner, how does he deal with distractions/writer's block/maintaining balance between writing-promotions-life...)

And thank you! I'm excited to listen to Wayne's interview. He's an inspiring guy.


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd like to hear about how he schedules his time, how he divides it/proportions it between marketing, plotting, actual writing, etc.


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes....I too have a question....about his approach to plotting a new book...

How does he do that--and does he also work with collateral characters, stitching them in AFTER the plotline changes?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1. What is his endgame for his writing career? Is it X number of books published, x number of copies sold, x dollars earned, before he calls it quits?

2. Where does he place himself on the spectrum between 'a writer who writes' vs 'a writer who prefers to have written'?

3. What would he have done differently at the beginning of his career, knowing what he knows now?

Thanks! Looking forward to the discussion.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone 

Keep them coming!


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

How does he build his email list. I am always interested in learning about this


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Ask him when he's going to get his ass to California so we can hang out.


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

What Chris said....but delete California and insert Canada....MUCH better beer!!!


----------



## k1234 (Dec 22, 2014)

I know he's talked about his awesome launch strategy a million times but if he's able to add any new insights about it,  that would be great!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Apologies to everyone who tuned in live tonight. Unfortunately we had some technical difficulties and were unable to talk with Wayne  We're working with Wayne to reschedule. Will keep you all apprised.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Ask him if he's killed more people as a Marine or as a trucker.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

We've rescheduled with Wayne for Thursday 18 August @ 7pm PDT / 10pm EDT. So... any questions?


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

This Thursday @ 7pm PDT / 10pm EDT the Self-Publishing Roundtable will be talking with M/M(/M) PNR author and co-author Rosa Swann.
What would you like us to ask her?

The Self-Publishing Roundtable talked with M/M(/M) PNR author and co-author Rosa Swann.

Audio downloads and embedded youtube available for your audio / visual pleasure 

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-155-lets-talk-about-writing-gay-romance-with-rosa-swann/


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

batmansero said:


> This Thursday @ 7pm PDT / 10pm EDT the Self-Publishing Roundtable will be talking with M/M(/M) PNR author and co-author Rosa Swann.
> 
> What would you like us to ask her?
> 
> http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-155-lets-talk-about-writing-gay-romance-with-rosa-swann/


Are your readers mostly male or female? What do you think differentiates a M/M romance written for women versus one written for men, if anything?


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd like him to talk about any insights he has into the AZ algorithms. 

(Please come back and post the interview link here also... I subscribed to your YouTube but not sure if it's going to show up there. : )


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

MajesticMonkey said:


> (Please come back and post the interview link here also... I subscribed to your YouTube but not sure if it's going to show up there. : )


Will do


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Got it. Anyone else have any questions?


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

Here are a couple of my questions: 

What is the difference between writing m/m romance instead of m/f romance? 
Why did you choose to write gay romance initially? 
Tell us a little bit about you wring schedule and word count, how often do you publish?
What does a typical writing day look like? 

Thank you so much for featureing Rosa Swann - I'm really looking forward to listening to to this podcast!


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you for featuring an m/m romance author.

My questions would be: what is your advertising strategy? Do Facebook ads work for this particular genre?

Two LGBTQ novels won RITAs this year. Do you see LGBTQ romance novels getting more popular with romance readers?

What is the difference in the market between when you got started in m/m verses today?

I'm looking forward to this podcast!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Added


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

I think my questions have already been covered above. I just wanted to say that I'm excited to listen in tonight! I don't write gay romance but I do write LGBT fantasy with a romantic subplot. Very curious to hear about Rosa's daily writing habits and publishing schedule.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Excellent, see you all soon


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The Self-Publishing Roundtable talked with M/M(/M) PNR author and co-author Rosa Swann.

Audio downloads and embedded youtube available for your audio / visual pleasure 

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-155-lets-talk-about-writing-gay-romance-with-rosa-swann/

Thank you to everyone who submitted questions


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Any other questions for Wayne?

The page is here: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-156-from-trucker-to-bestselling-novelist-in-two-years-wayne-stinnett/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The audio is now available! Thanks heaps to Wayne for being on the show and answering our questions

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-156-from-trucker-to-bestselling-novelist-in-two-years-wayne-stinnett/


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

batmansero said:


> The audio is now available! Thanks heaps to Wayne for being on the show and answering our questions
> 
> http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-156-from-trucker-to-bestselling-novelist-in-two-years-wayne-stinnett/


Thanks for allowing me on, Erica. I really enjoyed it. And thanks, all y'all for the questions. I think we touched on most of them, but the show went by really fast.



Chris Fox said:


> Ask him when he's going to get his ass to California so we can hang out.


Jordy keeps asking me the same question, Chris. For some odd reason, she's enamored with the Golden State. We do plan a two month RV tour from Arizona, through California, to Washington (the only state I've never visited), then across the high plains, and down through the Rockies.



JVRudnick said:


> What Chris said....but delete California and insert Canada....MUCH better beer!!!


Having visited Canada a few times, I can't disagree with that.



آذر said:


> Ask him if he's killed more people as a Marine or as a trucker.


I've never even hurt anyone in 1.8 million miles behind the wheel.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> I've never even hurt anyone in 1.8 million miles behind the wheel.


I meant in gunfights, not road accidents.  Sorry, just a weird sense of humor (and too much TV) over here...


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

wispywillow said:


> I meant in gunfights, not road accidents.  Sorry, just a weird sense of humor (and too much TV) over here...


The thought crossed my mind a time or two, and in a few cases, it would have been justifiable.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Jasmine made both lists as part of the multi-author boxed set Magic and Mayhem (which she organised) then did it again with her own Fantasy novel Shadow Born!

Find out how: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-157-jasmine-walt-did-it-her-multi-author-boxed-set-made-the-usat-and-nyt-lists-and-heres-how/


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Awesome interview!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> Awesome interview!


It was! Jasmine was great and we can't thank her enough for coming back and sharing all of that helpful information


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for having me again, Erica! <3


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

A very interesting podcast with Jasmine Walt. She discusses how she cracked the code to making the New York Times best selling list and her thoughts on how and why she did it. Furthermore, she explains the difficulty of putting together a box set with a large number of authors, and the cost of advertisement, and the sites she used.
Jasmine's candid interview maybe helpful to many who take the time to view this podcast.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Batmansero,

I've never welcomed your thread about your podcast, which I think has caused some confusion! I've merged all of your posts about your podcast into one thread.

You're welcome to promote your podcast here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

batmansero said:


> Hi, would you be able to give me a little bit more info about this? What are you clicking on, where are you adding it, etc?
> 
> ETA: just updated the plugin for the audio stuff. Maybe that'll help...


Sorry, missed your reply. Whatever you updated has fixed the problem though, all the episodes are in the feed list now. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

I admit the merging d this thread led me to be really really confused when I first opened the thread. I was expecting comments about Jasmine's interview and kept seeing people talk about Mina.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> I admit the merging d this thread led me to be really really confused when I first opened the thread. I was expecting comments about Jasmine's interview and kept seeing people talk about Mina.


I don't know what to do about that. Apparently we're a service


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We've merged threads as we ask podcasters, just as other professional presences here in the Writers' Cafe, to have a single thread for their service.  If you are not providing these podcasts as a service to the authors here (as well as to draw traffic to your site), I'm not entirely sure what you'd call it, Batmansero.  

It's actually an advantage to your followers; they can subscribe to the thread so that they are notified when there is a new podcast.  You can change the topic of the thread to reflect the latest podcast(s) by editing the topic of the first post.

I apologize for letting you create individual threads for your podcasts for so long--I shouldn't have missed that you were doing that.

Sorry for any confusion.  Please PM me if you have any questions.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

batmansero said:


> I don't know what to do about that. Apparently we're a service


Maybe you can give the thread a generic name and then create a list of links to all the interviews you've done? The only part that stinks is we won't be able to easily see the comments as they relate to each podcast. Maybe also include a FB group for discussion, so that you can link to that as well and the conversations will be easier to follow?

I totally understand where the mods are coming from on this, by the way, I was just speaking honestly about my initial confusion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, from a user standpoint, having a topic that relates to the latest podcast would be more eye-catching, but it does make for more work.  Your choice, Batmansero.

And, in most cases, comments on the latest podcast would all be grouped together--so I don't think it would be quite as difficult to follow.  There was some confusion this time as there seemed to be two active podcasts plus we did merge threads.  I don't think going forward it will be so confusing.

Betsy


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The Roundtable Roundup is back! Our now monthly podcast (first Thursday of the month) where we invite a guest or two to join us live to discuss the previous month's news and views from the self-publishing and indie industry. Romance author Zoe York joined us to discuss:


_Penguin Random House_ still claiming that subscription services are hurting authors
Joanna Penn's strategy for getting on a bestseller list
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies author taken to court by _Hachette_

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-158-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-1-september-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

This Thursday @ 7pm PDT / 10pm EDT we're interviewing video game writer and author, Justin Sloan. His books include children's fantasies, military fantasy and non fiction. Here's the deets: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-159-justin-sloan-video-game-writer-novelist-and-screenwriter/

Do you have any questions you'd like us to ask him?

We're also running a survey to find out what you think about SPRT and where we can improve. Click on the image of Survey Cat below and take a few minutes of your time to answer his questions. Look at how cute he is. There's no way you can say no to that face 

​


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Done. The cat was irresistible.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Gabriella West said:


> Done. The cat was irresistible.


Muahahahaha! That was the plan


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Justin Sloan's writing credits are a little eclectic. He's written video games including Game of Thrones and Minecraft. He also writes children's fantasy and supernatural stories as well as military fantasy. Then there's the screenplay he wrote that one time. And last, but by no means least, the non fiction series on creative writing--a number of them with an emphasis on military veterans breaking into the creative industries. Obviously the man has a lot to talk about and we're going to pick that large brain of his on the podcast.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-159-justin-sloan-video-game-writer-novelist-and-screenwriter/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Lucas Flint does not exist. Well, not really. He's the pen name of author Timothy L. Cerepaka. By day Timothy writes fantasy novels but at night his alter-ego writes and publishes Young Adult Superhero fiction. Why did Timothy decide to take on an alias? What inspired him to write superheroes and why YA? Is the combination a market worth writing in? We found out all that and more on this episode!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-160-lets-talk-superheroes-with-author-lucas-flint/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Two episodes this week!

*SPRT #161 - Forming Good Habits and Banishing Negative thoughts as a Writer*

Steve Scott and Barrie Davenport from the Authority Self-Publishing podcast joined us this week to help us form good habits and banish those pesky and soul-destroying negative thoughts that we sometimes--often--have as writers. They taught us how to declutter our minds of the evil phunk so we can fill it up with what's important and more helpful to us as indie authors and publishers.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-161-forming-good-habits-and-banishing-negative-thoughts-as-a-writer/

*Special bonus half-hour minisode: SPRT Mini #001 - World building, character creation and a bit of business with sci-fi webcomic creator Dave Kellett*

Dave Kellett is a creative and indie from another mother--he's the creator of two very successful and long-running webcomics: _Sheldon_ (since 199 and _Drive_ (since 2009). We invited him onto the show to discuss world building and character creation for his sci-fi driven comic and passion project that has turned into so much more. We also had time to talk about the digital disruption that comics experienced--it's eerily similar to what rocked the trad pubbed writing world--and the strange new world that has become the norm.

You don't have to be a fan of Dave or his comics to appreciate this special mini episode. He is a font of information that will benefit any writer.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-mini-001-world-building-character-creation-and-a-bit-of-business-with-sci-fi-webcomic-creator-dave-kellett/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*SPRT #162 - Absurdist fiction, YouTube and teaching future writers with Jessica McHugh*



> _"When it comes to writing, I have a forward-thinking mind and gimme-gimme heart. The combination results in a lot of stress and simultaneous projects that make me want to kick my own ass. And I do--with more projects. I think you have to be a bit sadomasochistic to get your stories down before reality eats them up."_ --- Jessica McHugh


Jessica McHugh isn't just an author of speculative, absurdist and young adult fiction. She's a huge personality who gives of herself online, especially on her YouTube channel the McHughniverse as well as teaching children how to write fiction. Jessica's hair is also way better than Erica's!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-162-absurdist-fiction-youtube-and-teaching-future-writers-with-jessica-mchugh/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

SPRT #163 - Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 6 October 2016

Chrishaun, Robert and Erica were joined by Supernatural Thriller and Post-Apoc author, John L. Monk and discussed:


Amazon bans incentivised reviews
KU page reads missing
Harlequin Lawsuit finally sorted
Ellora's Cave is closing, but...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-163-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-6-october-2016/


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

SPRT #164 - Launching a series with Lindsay Buroker

In October 2014 Lindsay Buroker dipped her toe into science fiction romance under the pen name Ruby Lionsdrake before returning to her name to publish an eight novel science fiction series. So far she has an impressive 10 series under her belt but what is even more interesting is that each time she launches something new her audience expands in leaps and bounds. So, of course we wanted her (back) on the show to pick her brain about her latest series, _Fallen Empire_.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-164-launching-a-series-with-lindsay-buroker/


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

batmansero said:


> SPRT #164 - Launching a series with Lindsay Buroker
> 
> In October 2014 Lindsay Buroker dipped her toe into science fiction romance under the pen name Ruby Lionsdrake before returning to her name to publish an eight novel science fiction series. So far she has an impressive 10 series under her belt but what is even more interesting is that each time she launches something new her audience expands in leaps and bounds. So, of course we wanted her (back) on the show to pick her brain about her latest series, _Fallen Empire_.
> 
> http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-164-launching-a-series-with-lindsay-buroker/


I loved listening to this. I think I'm a 51-year-old Lindsay Buroker fangirl.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*SPRT #165 - How to write good crime fiction with Rosanne Dingli*

Crime fiction is not merely about crimes and their detection, or criminals and their motives. This genre is about readers' fascination with human wrong-doing. Readers are beguiled by criminal intent and the aims to subvert it. They want to read about compelling characters (both perpetrators and the crime-fighters), find out why they do it, how they think and also about their private lives. We wanted to find out how the genre works and how to write it effectively so, we invited crime fiction author Rosanne Dingli to answer our questions.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-165-how-to-write-good-crime-fiction-with-rosanne-dingli

_Comment from Wayne Stinnett in the episode's real-time comments _


> I've had to pause a couple times to take notes [. . .]. I'll be listening to this again.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

She was wonderful! Had a great answer to every question. I took copious notes.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow, that was great! I took 6 pages of notes


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Rosanne was great, wasn't she? I kept pausing before asking a question because I was still soaking up the info she'd just said. Then I would suddenly remember I had to ask the next question. Embarrassing.

One of the responses to SurveyCat's survey was a majority of the audience wanted to see more information on genre so when someone mentioned Rosanne and I checked out her presentation, we decided we had to have her on. It also helped that I'm looking to dip my toe into mystery


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*SPRT #166 - You have been scammed!*

Did that headline catch your attention? Good, that was the plan. No, you haven't been scammed but a lot of authors have. This episode we talked about a devious way for how an author, such as yourself, can be scammed. You're probably familiar with some of the more common ways, like: vanity presses wanting all of your money, people pretending to be editors / proofreaders / cover artists and taking all of your money--and perhaps your precious writing!

This Thursday, we discussed a scam you might not expect. One perpetrated by a fellow author. Someone you thought you knew well online but once you signed up to their scam they had you. Yes, the multi-author boxed set scam. The scam that two of our three guests have been recent victims of--along with Erica *shakes fist*

Find out how the scam went down, how to avoid being a victim of one and best practices for being in a multi-author boxed set.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-166-you-have-been-scammed/


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2016)

Is something wrong with your podcast feed for iTunes?  It isn't showing any episodes past 159 when I pull it up on my iPad.  Wanted to listen to 166.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Interesting show on the Box Set scam. I'm in one right now, and have been looking around to either start doing some myself or join others. Good information to put on any authors radar if they want to do box sets. Good show today!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Anma Natsu said:


> Is something wrong with your podcast feed for iTunes? It isn't showing any episodes past 159 when I pull it up on my iPad. Wanted to listen to 166.


Thanks for letting me know. I'm looking into it now.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

The audio should be up to date on iTunes now. According to Apple it may take up to 24 hours but it's showing up on my iTunes so if it's not yet on yours it should be soon. Let me know if it's not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

Yep, showing up now, thanks


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a bit behind in updating this thread but here are the last couple of episodes and our show for this week!

*SPRT #167 - Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 3 November 2016*

Romance author Zoe York joined us to discuss:

Author Earnings: Indie eBook Market Share is down!
Will the real Stephen King please stand up
Reedsy launches free publishing courses
Changes to the Kindle Publishing Guidelines
Changes to the Amazon pre-order rules

Link: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-167-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-3-november-2016/

*SPRT #168 - How to write clean and wholesome romance with Susan C Daffron*

Earlier in the year Amazon created a new romance category called: Clean and Wholesome. This was great news for authors of fade-to-black romances as Inspirational Romance was not working for them and they were being overwhelmed in Contemporary Romance genres. This new category helps readers who want the romance and emotion without details of intimate bedroom--kitchen / car / outdoor / etc--gymnastics to find exactly what they're looking for. It also means those who do want the details won't accidentally buy a book without it. But what exactly is this new category and how does one write in it? We asked contemporary romantic comedy author Susan C. Daffron to come on the show and answer our questions.

Link: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-168-how-to-write-clean-and-wholesome-romance-with-susan-c-daffron/

*This Thursday: SPRT #169 - Military Fiction with Bob Mayer*

Bob Mayer is a former Green Beret and traditionally published author turned indie. He has a long backlist (and frontlist) that includes military fiction and military science fiction as well as a handful of collaborations with popular romantic comedy author Jennifer Crusie. Join us this week as we talk with Bob about how to write military fiction and co-write with an author from a completely different genre. This will certainly be an interesting show!
Join us live on Thursday @ 7pm PST / 10pm EST

Link: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-169-military-fiction-with-bob-mayer/

Do you have any questions you'd like us to ask Bob Mayer? Post them here and we'll see if we can get to them


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*SPRT #170 - Roundup of Indie Publishing News and Stuff - 1 December 2016*

Everyone's favourite Romance author, Zoe York joined us on the News Roundtable Roundup to discuss:
- Didn't Amazon do well this Thanksgiving?
- Facebook has been exaggerating the truth...
- Barnes & Noble still exists and they're trying really hard!
- Vulnerability to WordPress has been fixed
- ZOMG The end is nigh! SPRT to end!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-170-roundup-of-indie-publishing-news-and-stuff-1-december-2016/

*SPRT #171 - Pearl Harbor and More: Stories of WWII-December 1941*

On December 7th 1941, hundreds of Japanese fighter planes carried out a devastating surprise attack on the American naval base at Pearl Harbor in Hawaii and changed the face of World War II.

Last month eight authors published the anthology: Pearl Harbor and More: Stories of WWII-December 1941. We invited some of those authors on to talk about writing World War II fiction and the diverse stories they included in the anthology.

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-171-pearl-harbor-and-more-stories-of-wwii-december-1941/








We regret to inform you that the Self-Publishing Roundtable will be closing at the end of this year. *Our final episode will be at the usual time on Thursday 15 December.* We look forward to seeing you all there. If you can't make it live we'll have the youtube up for you to watch later and the audio available for you to download as per usual.

We thank you for following us over the years and hope that you'll follow our projects in the new year as between us we'll be running 3 - 4 podcasts. More information about those will be available on our final episode on the 15th.


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow you guys! That's big news. I've enjoyed your podcasts. 

Best of luck for the new ventures!


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

Really bummed to hear SPRT is ending, but I look forward to the new podcasts you all will be doing!

Thanks for the podcast on Pearl Harbor!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Link5 said:


> I'm sad to hear SPRT is closing up shop. I enjoyed listening to the podcasts. Good luck to all on their other projects!





TheLemontree said:


> Wow you guys! That's big news. I've enjoyed your podcasts.
> 
> Best of luck for the new ventures!


We all felt it was time to move on and start new things. We'll provide all the info on those in the 15th December episode though 



AlexaKang said:


> Really bummed to hear SPRT is ending, but I look forward to the new podcasts you all will be doing!
> 
> Thanks for the podcast on Pearl Harbor!


Thank you Alexa for coming to us with the idea and organising the authors from the anthology to be on the show. Oh and for being on it too. It was a great episode and very informative.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

SPRT #172 - Writing with Bob Mayer

Bob Mayer is a former Green Beret and traditionally published author turned indie. He has a long backlist (and frontlist) that includes military fiction, military science fiction and historical as well as a handful of collaborations with popular romantic comedy author, Jennifer Crusie. We talked with Bob about writing military fiction, co-write with an author from a completely different genre and how to be a self-published author. This was certainly an interesting show!

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-172-writing-military-fiction-with-bob-mayer/

​


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

*LAST EPISODE: So long and thanks for all the listens!*
Tonight @ 7pm PST / 10pm EST

The title says it all. Please join us live and join in with the real time comments...

http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-174-so-long-and-thanks-for-all-the-listens-our-last-episode/


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

batmansero said:


> *LAST EPISODE: So long and thanks for all the listens!*
> Tonight @ 7pm PST / 10pm EST
> 
> The title says it all. Please join us live and join in with the real time comments...
> ...


What? No!!!!! I like the podcast and listen all the time. Well that's sad, but I appreciate all the hard work you'll did. Thanks so much!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

jlstovall4 said:


> What? No!!!!! I like the podcast and listen all the time. Well that's sad, but I appreciate all the hard work you'll did. Thanks so much!


Thanks jlstovall4. Don't worry though three new podcasts will rise from SPRT's ashes so you'll get three for the price of one


----------

